

Grow your network with Rapportive - abraham
http://blog.rapportive.com/grow-your-network-with-rapportive

======
wwortiz
This blog exhibits one of the major problems I have with startup blogs that
aren't hosted on the site of the product (and even some that are actually
hosted there): the lack of navigation to your product has stopped me from
visiting your site.

I click on the word Rapportive on top expecting to be taken to the site but no
I am stuck on the blog, I even went so far as to look in the article for a
link but found none.

These blogs can be great for getting your product out there but it really
sucks when they make navigating to that product harder.

/Offtopic

~~~
abraham
It is not a problem with the blog (hosted or not) it is an issue with the
startups implementing them.

The precise thought and passion that goes into the product should affect all
aspects of the startup including blogs, Twitter accounts, about pages, etc.

------
ultrasaurus
I'm a pretty heavy user of Rapportive (I built <http://crm.raplet.info> to
make it into what I needed). But I worry that the silicon valley mindset
(where _everyone_ is on LinkedIn, Twitter) is holding the product back to some
extent. When I deal with large sluggish institutions (schools, government),
Rapportive struggles to find any relevant information on the people I'm
talking with.

~~~
ThomPete
When I click on the link in your install procedure 2. I get an error message
"We're sorry, but something went wrong.

We've been notified about this issue and we'll take a look at it shortly."

~~~
rahulvohra
Thanks — I'll follow up with you about this at @hello_world

